# Springer hunting tips



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

All,
I have a RWS Diana 350 Magnum .22 version. I am trying to hunt groundhog, starlings, and other varments. However, I am having issues in accuracy.

When sitting down and shooting, I can shoot 3 shots in almost the same hole. However, when out trying to use the gun, I am having difficulties in using.

Is there any tips in using a springer gun for hunting small game? Perhaps accessories to purchase to aid accuracy in the field?


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

With a spring gun, make sure you are using the artillery hold. When I started using this method, my group sizes cut in half. Also try a bunch of different kinds of pellets to see which one works best in your gun.

http://www.pyramydair.com/blog/2007/07/ ... -hold.html


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah the artillery hold concept helped me a lot.
That and a lot of* practice *in different shooting positions.
Also for now, maybe you should consider a range limitation. Shoot only at distances you feel fairly confident of scoring a clean kill. Your comfort zone.... which no doubt will grow over time.

Mine is 30 yds for squirrel size game, although my longest shot so far has only been 20.


----------



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

spentwings said:


> Yeah the artillery hold concept helped me a lot.
> That and a lot of* practice *in different shooting positions.
> Also for now, maybe you should consider a range limitation. Shoot only at distances you feel fairly confident of scoring a clean kill. Your comfort zone.... which no doubt will grow over time.
> 
> Mine is 30 yds for squirrel size game, although my longest shot so far has only been 20.


Thanks for the suggestions. I have been practicing at my home. I have 70 acres and lots of room to "play." Currently my pellet trap is at 25 yards and 50 yards. At 25 yards, I now have no problems in hitting >=.25 groups of 5 shots. :sniper:

However, in the field some of the positions are more difficult to remain still. I am needing tips on setup positions in the field, how to get in position when using a spring gun.

Can I effectively use a shooting stick? 
Can I wear gloves or no gloves? 
Resolving issues with the prone position and spring guns (elbows, steadiness, etc)?

My difficulties that I eluded to are that of shooting positions. Comparatively, a PCP gun can be used with more ease in hunting as there is no recoil or very little. So one is able to use just about anything for a prop to steady the barrel/gun (i.e., tree limb, rock, dirt pile). 
This is not true for the spring gun owner. One must be holding the gun to allow for the recoil.

So, I am searching for web sites or suggestions on hunting positions/tips when using a spring air rifle.

That is perhaps a bit more specific as to what I am trying to ascertain.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

avv604 said:


> [This is not true for the spring gun owner. One must be holding the gun to allow for the recoil.
> 
> So, I am searching for web sites or suggestions on hunting positions/tips when using a spring air rifle.
> 
> That is perhaps a bit more specific as to what I am trying to ascertain.


Yeah...springer recoil...the fly in the soup.
Maybe others can use a pure artillery hold in all positions...but I can't.
That's why I practice in shooting positions I would encounter in the field using a modified artillery. Again with *practice*, it's surprising how well one can do even in an offhand standing position if you're not buffeted with wind.

If I had to describe the hold I use, it would be the most relaxed grip/ light stock to shoulder pressure I can have in a shooting position and still have gun control. Take the shot when the sight picture looks good using good trigger technique. Easier said then done with a springer when the cross hairs are moving in and out of the kill zone. Easier with practice but never simple.

Also, I've found after sighting in my rifle while sitting and hand supported by sandbags, my groups in field positions were consistently 1 - 1 1/2" lower so adjusted my scope accordingly.

Obviously anything a guy can do to steady himself in the field... sitting, back against a tree, and elbows on knees for example, is going to help. 
I think a X shaped shooting stick would help as would added weight on the end of the barrel...I have a muzzle brake on backorder.

Hope this helps... and remember practice doesn't make you perfect with a springer... it just makes you better. :sniper:


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Sometimes a good pair of shooting sticks help.

Also keep in mind that if you sighted in your rifle in a sitting position, your point of impact will change if shooting prone or standing. Practice is the key.


----------



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

Ambush Hunter said:


> Sometimes a good pair of shooting sticks help.
> 
> Also keep in mind that if you sighted in your rifle in a sitting position, your point of impact will change if shooting prone or standing. Practice is the key.


Ambush,

What would be considered a good pair of shooting sticks? Perhaps a link to a pair?


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Non slip, fully adjustible, and stirdy sticks.

Either Gorilla or Stoney Point. Gander Mountain, Bass Pro, and Cabelas all have them.


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ambush,
Is that an AK leaning against the tree in the picture or just a look alike?


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

It is an AK-47. Last time I was at that 6000 acre ranch, a wild bore charged at me for no obvious reason. I didn't even see it, I was hunting rabbits. I put it down with my .40 Glock on the spot. These TX hogs are no joke. From then on I bring my AK loaded with hollowpoints, you just never know when you may need it. AND if I decide to switch game, I can always use it on hogs and deer under 100 yards.


----------



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

Ambush Hunter said:


> Non slip, fully adjustible, and stirdy sticks.
> 
> Either Gorilla or Stoney Point. Gander Mountain, Bass Pro, and Cabelas all have them.


Ambush,

I already have a Gorilla monopod stick; however, I was resting the gun on the wrong location. I was resting the barrel of the gun on the stick which threw the shot off big time. After seeing your picture I tried resting the stock of the gun back where I would hold it. Wow, what a difference.

The impressive accuracy of this gun can not only be seen holding it but also using a shooting stick. I setup my pellet trap at 30 yards with a target I printed that has four 4" circles on it. I hit the center on all four with four shots!

Another impressive fact of this gun it the power it has. I have always been told and read that 50 yards for a pellet gun is good. So when my kids wanted me to shoot at a rabbit, at dusk, just over 70 yards away... I said OK. Since it was getting dark and the rabbit was well over 50 yards away, I thought there was no way. Well, the practice paid off because I killed it with one shot! I really did not think I would hit the rabbit, let alone kill it. :sniper:

Needless to say, I am impressed with the gun. I have had the gun almost a month now and I must say, I am impressed. 

Thanks Ambush for the suggestion of a shooting stick. Now if I could just find one that went from 9" - 12" for laying prone.


----------

